# Canon 5D Mk II  - CS3 Camera Raw



## HoboSyke (May 29, 2009)

Hi guys, I have just gotten the 5D MkII and am using photoshop CS3.

I have had a look around on adobe's website looking for the right Camera Raw plug in with no success. In the process I have managed to screw up my 40D's converter when trying to put in a new converter for my new 5DII.

Can anyone give me a heads up on the Camera Raw Plug in I need, Cheers!


----------



## HoboSyke (May 29, 2009)

After searching around, it appears CS3 isn't compatible with the 5DII. What a bummer.


----------



## Garbz (May 29, 2009)

Yep 5D MkII is supported in Camera RAW 5.3 only so you would need to upgrade to CS4.

The workaround is to switch from CameraRAW to Lightroom to manage the RAW files. Both integrate very well with Photoshop. Lightroom 2.3 supports the 5D MkII, and due to independent releases from Photoshop when support ends you have a very cheap upgrade cost to Lightroom 3 (compare to CS4 from CS3) if you buy a new camera.


----------



## HoboSyke (May 29, 2009)

Cheers Garbz, I now have CS4 :lmao:


----------

